# Opinions On Dog Kennels



## rizzodm (Mar 16, 2008)

My dogs are destroying my yard including the fence. We have decided to put in a dog kennel to limit their destruction. Yes they are walked every day and are inside when we are home. They are outside for 8 hours a day while we are at work and school. The fence destruction is them trying to get to the neighbors dog. The yard destruction is them playing tug of war with the plants and running and playing on the grass. My questions are how big should the kennel be Max is 90 pd and Shelby is 50 pd. They will be in the kennel 5 days a week for 8 hr. I had a dog eat through a kennel before so what are the best ones to buy. Should I buy two smaller ones and seperate them are buy one big one and keep them together? Please share your thoughts and experiences.

Dawn


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

My suggestion would be not to purchase an outdoor kennel, but to crate them inside when you are not home. It is much safer for the dogs and there will be no destruction to your yard.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

My guys have 7 1/2 by 13 runs. The footing is pea gravel and there is a dog house in the front of each one. 2 dogs in each is really too much. 
However, if they really get along and you separate them, then separate runs might just be asking for more destruction and endless barking

If you want them to stay together, I would do at least 10x20. (You have to leave room for shelter/dog houses and water buckets.) Planting some Leyland Cypress or Privet (whatever grows in your area) around the outside makes it look nicer and blocks their view of everything in the other yard.

If I had the funds, I would get the wrought iron fencing (not the "ornamental" stuff either) as the chainlink can be destroyed.

These work great.... http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp/wcs/...e&Special=false


----------



## rizzodm (Mar 16, 2008)

They are crated at night I couldn't leave them crated during the day that is too much time in the crate.


----------



## rizzodm (Mar 16, 2008)

I like the tractor supply kennels, I see they also sell panels. Has anyone ever built their own?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: rizzodmHas anyone ever built their own?


I have vowed to never, ever, never, dig another fence post hole .
It is cheaper to do your own, but what a pain in the rear end.


----------



## rizzodm (Mar 16, 2008)

Oh, that I am okay with digging post holes I have a husband for that

Dawn


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

How big is your yard?
A friend designed her yard with a grassy area in the centre & patio that extended from the house down into the grass area; the dog 'run' was the 10-20 ft wide perimeter (finished in pea gravel) with a storage room area under the patio that housed the dog beds etc: there was a sand zone at the opposite end that served as the bathroom area (so much easier to pick up when it's only in one area - yes the dogs did need to be trained to potty in the sand zone initially).
She also put in raised planting beds against the neighboring fences but just ended up putting in cedar chips etc. 
The dogs were invited into the grass area for play etc but there was also enough room for fetch in the dog perimeter.
The dogs loved it!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Check out this thread: 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=846931&page=3#Post846931


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think a kennel is a great idea.

I do not house more than one dog in a kennel except for puppies. However, the following two pictures is a 14x23 foot kennel. I later put a fence within this to give me two 14 x 11.5 foot kennels. Each has a dog shelter, dog house, cot, water bucket holder, etc. The only flaw is that I have to go through one to get to the dog in the back. If I had to do that over again, I would add a gate outside of the back kennel. 

Right now, I leave the back kennel door open in the kennel that Babs' is in as the puppies are sharing and I have a free one, so she now has a 14x25 foot kennel for herself. The near kennel was 23' so to give me a 2' walk to the other kennel. 

I prefer a concrete base and my kennels are covered over to prevent climbing. I use a sun screen on top from May through September. 

No way would my dogs be happier or safer inside. It depends on your neighborhood. My kennels are in a fenced yard, so that when my dogs are in my yard I am generally right out there with them. I would not want to go away leaving my dogs with only a fence between them and the outside world, especially if they are working on escaping. 

My fence is 9 gage wire and I used treated four by four posts. The top is 11 gage. I had the gates made specially for the heavier wire. So far, my kennels have proved up to the challenge of all of my GSDs. The crappy kennel in a box that I bought two of and put together for my first GSDs was ripped apart. This was 13'x7' box kennels with 13 gage wire. It was simply not strong enough, nor did I build it well enough, nor did I put it on concrete. 



















Arwen's Kennel:









This kennel is 10' wide by 15' deep, the dog shelter is a better design than the one above as it is more sheltering and the dogs can easily jump on top of it (see below). Great way to do toenails by the way. It is made out of 4'x8' sheets of plywood and enclosed on three sides. I can fit a dog house inside of it, or keep the dog house outside and just put a cot inside there. There is still plenty of room for the dog. 

Jenna's shelter:


----------



## rizzodm (Mar 16, 2008)

Everyone thanks for all the great ideas. My hubby and I are really considering building our own now. We have a month before we have the funds to do it so keep the ideas and pics coming.

Dawn


----------

